# issue with camera



## DavidElliot (Apr 15, 2009)

I took my Pentax P3 out to take some shots since it was really nice weather out. However, after I finished a roll and was about 10 shots into my second roll, my camera stopped working. The film advance lever is limp and the shutter release isn't responding. I'm not sure what the problem is. When I press down on the shutter release, the meter works fine. However at some point, the numbers were flashing instead of a constant glow. Could it be that the batteries are dying and that's why the film advance and shutter release won't respond? Or is it something even worse like a loose element in the camera that I need to take apart and replace? Please help.


----------



## compur (Apr 15, 2009)

The P3 is battery-dependent. So, that would be the first thing to check by
replacing the batteries.


----------



## Katier (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd say most likely the mirror has stuck up. The light seal can become sticky over time and cause the mirror to not drop down.

Take the lens off, and if it's stuck then knock it down gently and you should be able to advance the film ( your exposure will be fine btw ). 

On ebay there is a guy who sells complete seal kits and replacing the mirror up seal is easy.


----------



## CW Jones (Apr 16, 2009)

Replace the batteries first, then go for the mirror stuck in the up position. on my Pentax SF10 the mirror got stuck in the up position, I accidentally hit it and it came back down and fixed the camera haha


----------



## EhJsNe (Apr 16, 2009)

Batteries, mirror stuck up, gear broke? Shutter dead?


----------



## christopher walrath (Apr 16, 2009)

If the mirror is not stuck up and you can view TTL then it's the batteries.  If the mirror is stuck up and you cannot view TTl then it's worst than that, the capacitor's dead, Jim.


----------

